# Oregon Trail Soapers Supply



## Steve85569 (Jan 19, 2016)

How do they compare oh wise ones? I live on the other side of the state but if they're good I'd like to use them. I eagerly await your recommendations and feedback.

Thanks in advance (TIA),
Steve


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2016)

I like their prices. The green Irish tweed performs well and sticks wonderfully, no a or d at all. Silver mt water smells great, D mauvey pink if cpop and D light mauve if no heat, no A. Pepperberry says will A and D light tan,  have it but havent soaped it. Smells like pepperberry should oob, cant speak on morphing since havent used it. Made to measure states no A i believe and D a light cream. Wrong, it thickened significantly on an ebru, and blues turned black, red a ruddy brown, and white a pure milk chocolate. Smells kind of amber and a spice undertone (thus the A i suppose). Their omh turns brown and is quite seasonal spice, not omh but nice. Irishlass suggests, i think, a 7:3 ratio or something similar of omh OT to milk sugar kisses daystar for the perfect omh. I did this a few weeks ago and yes, smells like what you expect omh to smell like. I have black code here but wasn't thrilled oob and havent soaped it yet. One of my all time fos is from here, mysore sandalwood with no A and no D. Smells spot on imo, no powder scent. Its light, lighter than I'd like so i soap it full amount. Works great with blends too and in low water. Mint and herbs i gave away. Smells very freah and clean and nice. I just dont really like mint i found out lol. Never got it, but i think people (maybe irishlass) like the ole spice type. I think i A pretty bad if I'm recalling correctly. I have sapmoss but haven't soaped for fear of D. Smells nice when i first bought it but over time it's changed. I'll report back if i finally soap it. I have lavender fields and cranberry woods type , oh and Mediterranean Sea salt on the way (finally was able to make a small purchase of fos first time in months). I'll report back.
Great price and quality. My only complaint is the made to measure was misrepresented as no D and it most definitely D so significantly that i sent a message. Never heard back and the description never changed. I left a review to try and help others though.


----------



## JPicasso (Jan 20, 2016)

Can you translate "A" or "D" for some of us?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sure. A means accelerates and D discolors.
At the top of the lye based soap forum (this one we are currently in), there's a sticky with abbreviations used on smf.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32055

We have a ton of useful stickies here at the top of the different sections/forums, for future reference. Be sure to check them out, lots of useful info there  
***i did take a quick look just now before posting  and didnt see A or D there. Maybe a mod can add those to the list (if indeed they aren't there).


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 20, 2016)

These are my favorites from Oregon Trails (some I soap, some I use in sprays, and a few I've only smelled OOB yet) 

-Jasmine Yin Hao -Soaps great for a floral, no A, no D. A _very lovely_ floral. Doesn't smell like anything jasmine, in case any of you are wondering, but more like jasmine tea. Scent lasts.

-Classic Old Spice- Smells like the real deal to our noses- A's like crazy in my CP, so I have to HP it, D's to ivory. I hate doing HP, btw, but this is one of the few FOs I deem worthy of HPing. That should tell you how much I love this FO. Scent lasts.

-Montego Bay- a very good bay rum scent. Smells like my homemade brew of real bay rum made with bay racemosa EO, crushed allspice berries and rum. No A, but it D's to a salmon pink/orange color. Scent is holding up well (Just soaped it in November)

-OMH- It smells wonderful OOB, but it goes brown and morphs to gingerbread in my CP. As Lionprincess said, though, when mixed with Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses, it makes for a perfect OMH scent to my nose. My blend consists of 5 parts Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses to 2 parts Oregon Trail's OMH, and it (the blend) soaps beautifully with no A, and only slightly D's to a light tan/beige. Scent lasts.

-Bay Rum- does not smell like real bay rum to my nose, but it still smells quite nice and manly. To my nose, it smells like a blend of Classic Old Spice mixed with maybe a hint bay rum and other manly essences. It soaps beautifully, though, with no A or D- much better than how their Classic Old Spice FO behaves in my CP- but it doesn't smell as spot-on to Old Spice (in case anyone wanted use it as a dupe for Old Spice). Scent is holding up nicely (just soaped it in November). 

-Amand Amere -this is a very strong almond scent- just like MMS's Intense Almond FO. No A, no D. Scent lasts.

-Caribbean Pineapple -Smells like a very realistic juicy pineapple and is *very strong* at .8 oz ppo. I had considered using less of it, but since it mellows out over time to a more acceptable level for my nose, I decided against using less. No A, no D.

-Confederate Jasmine- a very lovely floral. No A, no D, scent lasts. Does not smell like traditional jasmine in case anyone was wondering, but it smell really good.

-Egyptian Musk- I do not soap this one, but use it in a spray just for me. Smells incredibly lovely.

-German Chamomile Tea- I love this scent, no A, no D noticed (colored it pale yellow). It's a light fragrance, but it's strong enough to last @ 1oz ppo

-Green Irish Tweed- wonderful manly scent. No A no D. Scents lasts.

-Mediterranean Sea Salt- In spite of 'Mediterranean' being in the name, it does not smell like an ocean scent to my nose. The best way I can describe this is floral with a slight salty undertone. It smells very nice, in any case. Very slight A and no noticeable D.

-Melia Nani - haven't soaped it yet, but it smells just like Plumaria.

-Peche de Vigne This is my replacement for the now defunct TheScentWork's glorious White Peach scent. Smells just like a juicy white peach. It got a little rice-y on me, but I wouldn't really say that it A'd on me. In any case, I was able to stir it into submission and pour it into my mold fine. It did however set up quick once in the mold and was gelling within 20 minutes. 

-Pineapple Blossom- Smells awesome, much like if you were to mix plumaria with juicy pineapple. Major A, though, with my 32.5% lye concentration. Had to do an emergency HP. Maybe next time I will try it with more water. It smells fantastic and the scent lasts.

-Rosemary Mint- smells just like it's name. No A at all (took forever to trace). No noticeable D (colored green)

-Spiced Plum- No A, no noticeable D (colored deep purple). Smells _awesome_, like a juicy and slightly spicy plum.

-Spring Mountain Mint- have not soaped it yet, but it smells fantastic OOB. I can hardly wait to soap it! Very clean and minty smelling.

-Vanilla Bourbon- this is my replacement for the now defunct TheScentWork's fantastic Vaniglia del Madagascar FO. Smells spot on to it, which is a very good thing since just about every girl in my family would cry their eyes out if they ever had to live without it. I don't soap it- I just use it in perfume sprays.

-Watermelon Patch- Smells like real watermelon. No A, no D.

-Yuzu- I haven't soaped it yet, but OOB it smells good enough to drink!


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 20, 2016)

That spiced plum sounds fantastic. 

<attempts to resist checking out the website>

<gives up>

<starts a wish list>


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification IL on 5:2. I wasnt in front of my notes and was going on memory. Alone it is nice, omh it in your blend and yup, a more true omh without funky morphing.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2016)

I love their Bonsai


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I love their Bonsai



Ahh! I totally forgot their bonsai! Very freah, strong, clean, and 1 oz ppo seems too much. Use a light hand. D a light tinted yellow on me. Totally slipped my mind, now i wish i got some :'(


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you very much! I thought I had seen a thread earlier on OTS but was just too lazy to do a search for it. 

That and when I start a search I usually turn up something ... ooo something shiney, I'd better look at that  - wow did you see that squirrel. I do not suffer from ADD. I rather enjoy it.

Guess I'll just have to get a wish list going there and over at WSP!


----------

